# Oxford, UK anyone



## cowleystjames (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone near Oxford, Uk that wants to meet and discuss. I'm still learning and could do with advice.


----------



## cowleystjames (Apr 10, 2013)

cowleystjames said:


> Anyone near Oxford, Uk that wants to meet and discuss. I'm still learning and could do with advice.



Just a bump.....


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2013)

Used to be a few of us in the area but I think most if not all of us left this site http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/past-meetups/142220-don-t-mention-bananas-tpf-oxford-thread.html hopefully though maybe something will happen.


----------



## cowleystjames (May 5, 2013)

Be good if something would happen around Oxford!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------

